# So I'm on my way



## LoKe (14 Feb 2008)

I initially handed in my application for a full time position for Comm Rsch with the Army on November 6th (my 20th birthday).  The CFAT, Medical and Interview came soon after.  Everything was going well until I received a letter from the medical center in Ottawa.  Immediately I knew something was wrong.  Well, the letter said I didn't meet the required standards for the Forces.   That really sucked.  I had been waiting for my letter for over a month, probably a lot longer.  The reason it was delayed was because of the holidays.

Moving on...I went back to my doctor to get a letter from him basically saying that I didn't have any physical/mental heath issues.  It turns out that he initially filled in their forms improperly and I was in too much of a hurry to look them over.  He had checked the boxes saying that I couldn't work at heights/handle firearms and the rest.  Obviously this was a big flag during my application process.  So, I handed the new medical letter in for reassessment about three weeks ago.  I've been calling every day for the past week to check on the status.  Well, today I finally got the answers I was looking for.  They had received the results of my medical and everything was fine!  I was told they needed to wait for the hard copy to come in, then to expect a job offer within 4-5 days.  I had them change my occupation from Comm Rsch in the Army to Comm Rsch in the Navy.  The reason for this is that the Army likely has no positions available (they only had *one* back in November), and I wasn't willing to wait until April (?) for the new spots.  Plus, the more I think about the Navy, the more appealing it is.

So, I'm told if everything goes alright, I should be leaving in about 15 days.  At first it was going slow, now it seems to be going so fast.


----------



## jeffb (14 Feb 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Feb 2008)

Good to hear they sorted everything out for you. Sucks they made you out to look like you were completely unfit for the job the first time, but what can you do. S**t  happens and you will definitely get used to that. Best of luck with the upcoming training you will begin.


----------



## LoKe (14 Feb 2008)

fire_guy686 said:
			
		

> Good to hear they sorted everything out for you. Sucks they made you out to look like you were completely unfit for the job the first time, but what can you do. S**t  happens and you will definitely get used to that. Best of luck with the upcoming training you will begin.


Yeah it kind of sucked.  But once I realized that there wasn't actually anything wrong with me, I felt a little better.

I feel pretty good, too.  I was worried about the medical because I get pretty frequent headaches and take ibuprofen for them.  But I told the med staff this and he said that it shouldn't be a problem.  At least now I know I got in on merit and while being honest.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2008)

Loke,

wether you picked army or navy really doesn't matter for comms research.


----------



## LoKe (14 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Loke,
> 
> wether you picked army or navy really doesn't matter for comms research.


That's good, then. =)


----------



## LanJ (15 Feb 2008)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Good luck!


----------



## fire_guy686 (15 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> Yeah it kind of sucked.  But once I realized that there wasn't actually anything wrong with me, I felt a little better.
> 
> I feel pretty good, too.  I was worried about the medical because I get pretty frequent headaches and take ibuprofen for them.  But I told the med staff this and he said that it shouldn't be a problem.  At least now I know I got in on merit and while being honest.



No doubt. Nice to know your passed that stage and can move on to the fun stuff. >


----------



## LoKe (20 Feb 2008)

And now the big parts begin; the time when things get surreal.

I got the call this morning from the Government of Canada.  The official job offer.  I've agreed to take the Comm Rsch position with the Navy.  I've been told that the difference between the trade in the Navy/Army/Air Force is so minor and that I'll be able to serve with all three.  Cool.

I swear in on the 28th of February and take off for training to be there on the 9th.  Wow.  I've got to go find out the best way for me to get there.  I'd like to take a bus, but apparently that takes ~15 hours, and I think that's a bit much.  I've read in the documents I've been given that I have to catch the bus from the station in Quebec at around 3:20/3:30, so if I took the bus I'd have to leave...incredibly early.  Here we go.


----------



## Soldiergirl (20 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> And now the big parts begin; the time when things get surreal.
> 
> I got the call this morning from the Government of Canada.  The official job offer.  I've agreed to take the Comm Rsch position with the Navy.  I've been told that the difference between the trade in the Navy/Army/Air Force is so minor and that I'll be able to serve with all three.  Cool.
> 
> I swear in on the 28th of February and take off for training to be there on the 9th.  Wow.  I've got to go find out the best way for me to get there.  I'd like to take a bus, but apparently that takes ~15 hours, and I think that's a bit much.  I've read in the documents I've been given that I have to catch the bus from the station in Quebec at around 3:20/3:30, so if I took the bus I'd have to leave...incredibly early.  Here we go.



Loke that's great that you finally got your job offer!! I'm happy for you, have fun!!!!


----------



## LoKe (27 Feb 2008)

Soldiergirl said:
			
		

> Loke that's great that you finally got your job offer!! I'm happy for you, have fun!!!!


Thanks!

I swear in tomorrow, bright and early.  Should be an interesting day; I'm nervous as hell.


----------



## fire_guy686 (27 Feb 2008)

Nothing to be nervous about. There will be others in the same boat as you so just keep cool and it will be fine. Have fun.


----------



## LoKe (28 Feb 2008)

fire_guy686 said:
			
		

> Nothing to be nervous about. There will be others in the same boat as you so just keep cool and it will be fine. Have fun.


I'm not great speaking in front of too many people.  During the ceremony, do we all swear in at the same time, or is it one at a time?


----------



## LoKe (28 Feb 2008)

The ceremony was a lot simple than I really expected.  It was short and sweet and most of the time was spent filling out forms.

So, today, I'm officially a Federal employee, but more importantly, an Ordinary Seaman.


----------



## S.Simpson (28 Feb 2008)

LoKe said:
			
		

> The ceremony was a lot simple than I really expected.  It was short and sweet and most of the time was spent filling out forms.
> 
> So, today, I'm officially a Federal employee, but more importantly, an Ordinary Seaman.


----------



## dwalter (28 Feb 2008)

Congratulations Ordinary Seaman! Have a good time on basic.


----------



## LoKe (3 Mar 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Congratulations Ordinary Seaman! Have a good time on basic.


Thanks!  I'm both nervous and excited for the next step.  I'm really looking forward to the whole lifestyle change; basically everything: nutrition, exercise, time management, etc.  I know these are things I could do on my own, but this way I'll have people pushing me to make sure I do it.  I was asked about some of the negative aspects of my decision and I simply couldn't come up with one.  I'm really looking forward to everything.

Except...the drill!  I have a feeling I'm going to have problems with proper form for marching, saluting, etc.  I'm sure it's simpler than I'm making it out to be, but I can't help but be worried about it.

Ah, well, we'll see.

Friday is my last day at home...wow.


----------



## dwalter (3 Mar 2008)

Don't sweat the drill, there was a saying in cadets, and since drill is the same essentially, it should apply to reg forces as well. Drill is 90% mental and 10% physical. Just pay attention, and make sure you ask questions if you didn't understand something. You'll be doing it so much that it will become second nature. Don't sweat, you aren't the only one going in who has never done drill before.  

You'll be just fine, best of luck!


----------



## LoKe (9 May 2008)

Well, I've been here for 9 weeks now and still going.  Spent 2.5 of those weeks on PAT because I seriously messed up my knees.  I'm back on platoon now and got my cap badge today.  This is my first weekend off since I got here and I plan on enjoying it.

Overall I'd say I'm doing well.  We had a 10k PT run the other day and I never would have imagined it possible for me to do it, but I did.  I really am having the time of my life and this is only basic.  Definitely no regrets.  I'd like to see my family sometime but I could probably wait until after training.

It's amazing how different things are here than what I read.  All the tips and whatnot were good and all, but nothing will really give you the upper hand.  Screw all the ghost kits and short cuts, just figure it out for yourself, do things mostly right and get out.

I still remember the day I found out the floor tiles in green sector were 12x12, and the rifle case in blue was 12x12 on top as well.  That saves some time.

So, all in all I'm having a great time despite everything.  Drill is easily my favorite class, even though it destroys my feet and knees.  I still give it 100% and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## CougarKing (9 May 2008)

A youtube music video that fits the title and content of your thread, since you're joining Marcom/the Navy. ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deYOGf1gnqk


----------



## LoKe (31 May 2008)

Week 8 now.  I've got my weapons test on Monday, the 7.2k ruckmarch also, the drill test on wednesday, the topo test whenever, and there's probably more.  Should be a fun week; I know I can do the weapons test no problem, the drill test should be a joke and topo is the most obvious subject ever.  Ruckmarch...shouldn't be too bad even with my knees in the shape they're in.


----------



## LoKe (27 Jun 2008)

As an update to the previous post, I had perfect drill on my weapons test.  My actual drill test, on the other hand, went horribly wrong.  I passed, but didn't score as well as I had hoped; the nerves got to me.

But now I'm starting week 12 on Monday.  Four more days in the field then I prep for grad.  I can't believe I'm so close.


----------



## Kruggle (27 Jun 2008)

Congrats! Keep up the good work and have fun in the field.


----------



## TChuki (22 Jul 2008)

LoKe, 

I m a comm. rsch. done unclass. ql3 portion and working in Victoria right now. Just to give you few pointers. I see you are almost done with basic. There is a new ql3 scheduled for late august. it was rescheduled from apr. look into that once they ship you to PRETC. make sure you ask everyone and anyone in you b coy in PRETC about your course print out. If you are graduating soon u should be booked for aug. as they only had 9 students in apt. hence delayed. 
secondly in this trade it does not matter what element you are, you will be doing a soldier qualification at an infantry trade, this is firstly army support trade. There are lots of 291ers my classmates that have different colored DEUs but had to do this. Your career is planed out till the end ouf your initial 4 yr contract. it is garanteed u wont be seeing a ship unless tasked out on EWAT during your security clearance wait, which has no relavance to you being OS. A lot of us from my class and classes after us were not even given a chance to pick an element, although I do understand that recruiters have to meet numbers, but your element DEU will not dictate your future postings in this trade. For it only takes 4 weeks for a 291 PTE to do a navy envr. course and to do navy work. it is the demand and supply of HQ...thats all. 

best of luck. brash up on MATH, before you head to Kingston for sure!


----------



## LoKe (27 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the reply!

Sorry for the late update, but I finished BMQ and have been on PRETC for 2 weeks.  I'm on for the Aug 25th course and it's now full so it should be good to go.

The only reason the element mattered to me, and I know this is sad, is because I don't want to be a seaman/po for the rest of my life.  Pathetic, yes, but it just irritates me.  Plus, I hate my NCD's.


----------

